# Train Yards



## shj35 (Jan 10, 2011)

hey chaps.. 

My father used to be in the railway going back when it was actually a real railway.. Anyways.. He would love to see some of the old units.. but ive not been able to find any yards.. 

Does anyone know if there is any train graveyards around the South Wales Area.. I did hear tell of one down barry way but ive been unable to find it.. 

Any help/info would be much appreciated. 

Steve


----------



## theoss (Jan 10, 2011)

shj35 said:


> hey chaps..
> 
> My father used to be in the railway going back when it was actually a real railway.. Anyways.. He would love to see some of the old units.. but ive not been able to find any yards..
> 
> ...



I get about a bit from time to time, never Wales though- Sorry.

Darlington machine shop last year;




darlington by theoss, on Flickr

Birtley marshalling yard, Newcastle;




signalbox-gateshead 130 by theoss, on Flickr

Tinsley TMD;





Control tower by theoss, on Flickr


If that's the sort of thing you are looking for I can probably get more over time. A lot of the old property seems to have been sold off though, and become MDUs which are often just complexes of sheds.


----------



## shj35 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheers pal, Im more after the actually engines.. Such a shame as there was ton of them.. would love to know what happened to them all..


----------



## welsh-boi (Jan 10, 2011)

There used to be a few trains in Barry, just opposite the fairground by the car park, but they were salvaged a long time ago. I did hear that one had been taken upto Bleanavon, but dont know the exact location of it.


----------



## welsh-boi (Jan 10, 2011)

Have just found out that 3 GWR trains were resuced from Barry and are now in Bleanavon.
If you would like more info PM me.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 10, 2011)

Used to be loads of old rolling stock sat in a field next to the A1 but they were moved about 6 months ago...


----------



## theoss (Jan 11, 2011)

Is true;




Railway stock  by theoss, on Flickr




Coach on the move by theoss, on Flickr

Now located at a yard not far from Thirsk


----------



## spud04 (Jan 11, 2011)

hi, not much left of old trains lying around nowadays, the preservation movement meant that all the remaining steam locos are now stored somewhere as opposed to rotting in overgrown yards ( a good thing really!)
if you can get into places like long marston MOD, or some of EWS' depots you might find a few folorn looking diesels in storage awaiting scrapping, but sorry, nothing left of steam!
the yard in Barry was that belonging to Dai Woodham, and was just down the road from the pleasure beach. its now the town carpark, all the locos were saved over a period of 30 years, and are now all over the country working or being worked on.
20 years ago you could have wlaked down rows and rows of them and taken some really atmospheric shots!


----------



## shj35 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys 
thanks for much for the replys... great photos there... It was them deisels we are after  rather than steam.. Thanks loads guys..


----------



## theoss (Jan 12, 2011)

Had a bit of a train depot encounter today, 

I thought the first one was a class 47 from a distance, which inspired modest interest as I thought these had all been scrapped, but it wasn't;




trains 094 by theoss, on Flickr




trains 093 by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## TK421 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello theoss, it 'was' a class 47, and indeed is still the same body shell, but it has a new engine and a lot of other stuff so some were reclassified to class 57. Here is some sh*te from wikipedia

The Class 57 diesel locomotives were introduced by Brush Traction between 1997-2004. They are rebuilds, with reconditioned General Motors engines, of former Class 47 locomotives, originally introduced in 1964-5. They are known as "bodysnatchers", or "Zombies" to enthusiasts, by virtue of the fact that the shell (body) of the Class 47 has been stripped, rewired and re-engined

so now you know mate!


----------



## theoss (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, TeeKay;

Thanks for that, I'm really looking forward to tommorrow now, where I shall be a font of knowledge to all who care to listen.

I never knew they had plans to modify the 47. I hope the second man's seat was redesigned with due consideration to ergonomics. On nightshift, I tried every possible leg arrangement to avoid waking in pain and never found a solution. See, there was great, box like cooker in the way. On one particularly restless night, tired after being at Alton Towers all day, I even had to sleep on the concrete block where the boiler used to be.

I have even had a little search based on your information, and that new engine looks tiny compared to what used to be in there.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...h8M8SI&sig=AHIEtbTI1b21sOxaMS3KfZUER8e_lWs-4g


----------



## chrish3901 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice pix


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 6, 2011)

Great images here! I know its not south wales but there is a yard in Bristol. A guy I work with has been there a few times as his parents live around the corner. PM if you want details.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 6, 2011)

theres loads out there, south wales is full of it. just mail me and i can give a list of places open/closed/derelict/trackless etc

to my knowledge there are 4 drivers on this site, if we cant put in the right direction then theres something wrong.

lets try and keep it derelict/ withdrawn/ scrapped or abandond though people. theres 100 other sites on the web if you want to look at working stuff and... god forbid, dare i say it.... steam engine shite.

thank you


----------

